# mm-sources 2.6.7 a bit too fast?

## fazto

Hi, I just upgraded from mm-sources-2.6.7-rc3-mm2 to mm-sources-2.6.7-mm1. I did a "make oldconfig" and build & installed the new kernel & modules. I rebooted and was pleasantly surprises by the performance boost   :Smile: . I have no idea what has changed since rc3, but my notebook feels a _lot_ faster.

There is a problem however. Everything is faster, including the wait-time after a key is pressed to go into repeat-mode. So, typing anything in the box becomes a challenge by itself. For instance typing the word "linux" on a commandline in konsole results in "linnnuuxxxx"  :Confused: 

So, what has changed? I like the new performance, but how to get rid of the "too short" key repeate timeout?

----------

## int2str

It's a known bug. Andew Morton posted two patches to the linux kernel mailing list to fix the problem.

Here:

```
diff -puN arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c~double-clock-speed-fix arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c

--- 25/arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c~double-clock-speed-fix        2004-06-20 23:28:16.655299120 -0700

+++ 25-akpm/arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.c  2004-06-20 23:28:20.468719392 -0700

@@ -1017,7 +1017,6 @@ void __init mp_config_acpi_legacy_irqs (

 

                for (idx = 0; idx < mp_irq_entries; idx++)

                        if (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbus == MP_ISA_BUS &&

-                               (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstapic == ioapic) &&

                                (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbusirq == i ||

                                mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstirq == i))

                                        break;

diff -puN arch/x86_64/kernel/mpparse.c~double-clock-speed-fix arch/x86_64/kernel/mpparse.c

--- 25/arch/x86_64/kernel/mpparse.c~double-clock-speed-fix      2004-06-20 23:28:16.672296536 -0700

+++ 25-akpm/arch/x86_64/kernel/mpparse.c        2004-06-20 23:28:20.469719240 -0700

@@ -861,7 +861,6 @@ void __init mp_config_acpi_legacy_irqs (

 

                for (idx = 0; idx < mp_irq_entries; idx++)

                        if (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbus == MP_ISA_BUS &&

-                               (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstapic == ioapic) &&

                                (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbusirq == i ||

                                mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstirq == i))

                                        break;

```

and here...

```
diff -puN include/linux/kernel.h~abs-fix-fix include/linux/kernel.h

--- 25/include/linux/kernel.h~abs-fix-fix       2004-06-21 01:42:24.283873616 -0700

+++ 25-akpm/include/linux/kernel.h      2004-06-21 01:43:08.150204920 -0700

@@ -55,7 +55,12 @@ void __might_sleep(char *file, int line)

 #endif

 

 #define abs(x) ({                              \

-               typeof(x) __x = (x);            \

+               int __x = (x);                  \

+               (__x < 0) ? -__x : __x;         \

+       })

+

+#define labs(x) ({                             \

+               long __x = (x);                 \

                (__x < 0) ? -__x : __x;         \

        })

 

```

----------

## fazto

OK, thanks int2str.

I guess I must wait for mm2   :Sad:  . Will this also remove the really fast feel I have with this kernel, and if so, are there kernel configs to get that re-enabled?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *fazto wrote:*   

> OK, thanks int2str.
> 
> I guess I must wait for mm2  :( . Will this also remove the really fast feel I have with this kernel, and if so, are there kernel configs to get that re-enabled?

 

I experienced exactly the same thing when I booted the new kernel for the first time this morning. I just thought WOW and fastened my seatbelt! ;)

For example all the menues in KDE popup a lot faster and the responsiveness of the whole system is dramatically increased.

Does anyone know what has been changed in kernel 2.6.7-mm1 to result in such an improvement?

I would also like to know, if with -mm2 these are gone?

UPDATE:

After a first successful compile of 2.6.7-mm1 yesterday evening, applying the above patch results in the following error message:

```
  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

In file included from arch/i386/kernel/time.c:59:

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h: In Funktion >>mach_set_rtc_mmss<<:

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:51: error: redeclaration of `__x'

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:51: error: `__x' previously declared here

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:51: Warnung: unused variable `__x'

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:55: error: redeclaration of `__x'

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:55: error: `__x' previously declared here

include/asm-i386/mach-default/mach_time.h:55: Warnung: unused variable `__x'

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/time.o] Fehler 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Fehler 2
```

----------

## ()

The compile error is obviously the result of an erroneusly applied patch. Ie. the braces around the definition of abs were left out.

----------

## BlinkEye

i didn't have any problem at all. the kernel works right off the box. but thanks for the hint - the responsiveness of my system increased indeed to a known state (i don't know why but with more recent kernels i always had the feeling that if doing some things simultaneously it began to lag) - but it's all gone now. ah, that feels good!

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *BlinkEye wrote:*   

> i didn't have any problem at all. the kernel works right off the box. but thanks for the hint - the responsiveness of my system increased indeed to a known state (i don't know why but with more recent kernels i always had the feeling that if doing some things simultaneously it began to lag) - but it's all gone now. ah, that feels good!

 

i'm  having serious problems with my keyboard.... infact it does not work at all.... have u experinced something like that?

PS: i didn't apply any patch yet...

----------

## lighty14

Is there a love-sources out using these new mm patches?

----------

## BlinkEye

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> i'm  having serious problems with my keyboard.... infact it does not work at all.... have u experinced something like that?
> 
> PS: i didn't apply any patch yet...

 

nope, i don't have any strange behavour at all and haven't applied any patch neither. 

we're talking about this version of mm-sources, aren't we (i'm just asking as they're changing almost daily now - gentoo-dev-sources too):

```
*  sys-kernel/mm-sources [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r1
```

besides:

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.6.7-r3
```

is out too. maybe you wanna give a try. i'd had them installed - but i love mm-sources   :Wink: 

----------

## elpollodiablo

i'm talking about this:

```
  sys-kernel/mm-sources [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r1
```

[/code]

no keyboard, my clock is running faster than it should, actually using gentoo-dev-sources....

----------

## fazto

Yep, my clock is also running too fast,  and I'm on mm-sources   2.6.7-mm1.

----------

## BlinkEye

well, it's a really fast kernel   :Laughing: 

no, i'm sorry you're experiencing problems. i can't help you but wanted to let you know that others don't have this problem.

----------

## sam_i_am

 *fazto wrote:*   

> Yep, my clock is also running too fast,  and I'm on mm-sources   2.6.7-mm1.

 

Sammeeee  heeereee. EEEvveeeeerything  is   ffffaaasssttttt     :Smile:     I eevveeennnn  haaaaaave    to   ttype   fffffffffaaaaaaaasssttttt     tto ggget  it  rrright.  AAaas   youu cccannnn sssseeee, II  don''t   haaaaaave   it   maaassstered  yettt.

Sam

[Edit]

Whew, after the patch was applied, everything is back to normal. I was a bit nervous as I couldn't go back to the old kernel (2.6.5-mm4) as X server would lock up with an error about a timer value not being what it expects. It seems to persist even through a power-off.Last edited by sam_i_am on Tue Jun 22, 2004 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ank

Same here. Clock running like every 20s=1min and xmms scroll song names faster than usual.

----------

## searcher

Yep, everything is running fast, but compiling and startup times are much faster too! Too bad the clock is messed up, but anything that uses the RTC for it's timing needs (such as mplayer) is oké. Xine messes up big time though.

I wonder if this can be made into a patch and the problems worked out, this is a major increase in speed for me, strangely enough from 2.6.7-rc3-love1.

~searcher

----------

## int2str

The patches I posted fix the clock running fast problem as well as they key repeat problem.

----------

## nesl247

How do i get bootsplash? I cant live without it.. Ok i can i just like it..

----------

## squeegy

 *iotc247 wrote:*   

> How do i get bootsplash? I cant live without it.. Ok i can i just like it..

 

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm1.diff

There's the bootsplash patch for mm1.

----------

## nesl247

Does that patch make the mm go slower? Cause now it doesnt feel as fast..

[EDIT]Talking about the one for the keyboard[/EDIT]

----------

## huw

hmm

My clock runs too fast as well... Keyboard repeat is fine though.

Vim segfaults too!

----------

## ank

I couldn't patch kernel.

Here is mpparse.c.rej

***************

*** 1017,1023 ****

                 for (idx = 0; idx < mp_irq_entries; idx++)

                         if (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbus == MP_ISA_BUS &&

-                                (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstapic == ioapic) &&

                                 (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbusirq == i ||

                                 mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstirq == i))

                                         break;

--- 1017,1022 ----

                 for (idx = 0; idx < mp_irq_entries; idx++)

                         if (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbus == MP_ISA_BUS &&

                                 (mp_irqs[idx].mpc_srcbusirq == i ||

                                 mp_irqs[idx].mpc_dstirq == i))

                                         break;

----------

## ayuer

 *searcher wrote:*   

> Yep, everything is running fast, but compiling and startup times are much faster too! Too bad the clock is messed up, but anything that uses the RTC for it's timing needs (such as mplayer) is oké. Xine messes up big time though.
> 
> I wonder if this can be made into a patch and the problems worked out, this is a major increase in speed for me, strangely enough from 2.6.7-rc3-love1.
> 
> ~searcher

 

Where could I find the love-sources ebuild, I cann't find anything on steel300's site, if you know, could you post a link, thanks

----------

## luqas

I don't think the love-sources are ready yet.  Anyway goto #love-sources on freenode in IRC or http://www.love-sources.org.

----------

## DZello

 *ank wrote:*   

> I couldn't patch kernel.
> 
> Here is mpparse.c.rej
> 
> ***************
> ...

 

I have the same problem here.   :Confused: 

----------

## Artherio

Sorryy for  being  a  nooob,,, bbut  howw  ddOOO Ii   applllly  thhe   patch? This is kind  of  annyoiing.

----------

## DZello

 *Artherio wrote:*   

> Sorryy for  being  a  nooob,,, bbut  howw  ddOOO Ii   applllly  thhe   patch? This is kind  of  annyoiing.

 

patch < /where/is/the/patchfile

----------

## redshift

This is one of the funniest threads I've ever seen.  And yes, I feel bad for saying that.

----------

## dju`

at least the clock should run as normal...

----------

## silverter

 *elpollodiablo wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> i'm  having serious problems with my keyboard.... infact it does not work at all.... have u experinced something like that?
> 
> [...]

 

Have you gotten the keyboard problem solved? I applied the patches and the keyboard will still not work. what gives?

tnx and regards.

----------

## fazto

Just saw on kernel.org that 2.6.7-mm2 is out, hope the ebuild will follow soon, because i'm gettttinggg aaa bbbiiittttt tttiiiirrrreeddd of ttthhiiisss tooooo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## jsoft

 *DZello wrote:*   

>  *Artherio wrote:*   Sorryy for  being  a  nooob,,, bbut  howw  ddOOO Ii   applllly  thhe   patch? This is kind  of  annyoiing. 
> 
> patch < /where/is/the/patchfile

 

another noob here....

applying:

```
patch < /root/Desktop/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm1.diff
```

I  got this:

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN linux-2.6.7-mm1/drivers/char/keyboard.c linux-2.6.7-mm1-bootsplash/drivers/char/keyboard.c

|--- linux-2.6.7-mm1/drivers/char/keyboard.c    2004-06-21 15:03:56.000000000 +0200

|+++ linux-2.6.7-mm1-bootsplash/drivers/char/keyboard.c 2004-06-21 14:57:40.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

could   you explain better how to apply the patch?

thx

----------

## Pink

just use mm2, it's out now.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JefPober

for those who are looking for a 2.6.7-mm2 ebuild: 

* copy /usr/portage/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r1.ebuild to /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild

* type: ebuild /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild digest

* type: USE="~x86" emerge mm-sources

should do the trick and fixes the clock ticking too fast -which made me have lunch at 10.30AM and gave me a black out of 5 hours  :Smile: -

----------

## barry

I've got an odd problem with mm2 - flash seems to crash mozilla. Doesn't happen immediately, but then consistently later on. Isn't happening with any other kernel on the same system. Anybody else seeing this?

----------

## neenee

i do not use mozilla, but flash in firefox seems to work fine here.

----------

## barry

I get it in mozilla and firefox. This is the error:

```
The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.

  (Details: serial 99 error_code 10 request_code 150 minor_code 1)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Happens every time (but not initially for some reason) with mm2 only!

----------

## JefPober

I get the same thing with a mention of gnome_vfs above it, strange error

----------

## jsoft

 *JefPober wrote:*   

> for those who are looking for a 2.6.7-mm2 ebuild: 
> 
> * copy /usr/portage/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r1.ebuild to /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild
> 
> * type: ebuild /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild digest
> ...

 

did the trick, keyboard and clock are ok now. still no bootsplash tough....

----------

## Pink

@ barry: Yes I get the same problem. Don't know why yet, I'll post something if I get a fix.

@jsoft: mm has never has bootsplash in it. You'll need a seperate patch for that or something like love-sources.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *jsoft wrote:*   

>  *JefPober wrote:*   for those who are looking for a 2.6.7-mm2 ebuild: 
> 
> * copy /usr/portage/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r1.ebuild to /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild
> 
> * type: ebuild /yourportageoverlay/sys-kernel/mm-sources/mm-sources-2.6.7-r2.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Have anyone tried gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r5?

----------

## jsoft

 *Quote:*   

> @jsoft: mm has never has bootsplash in it. You'll need a seperate patch for that or something like love-sources.

 

I know, it's mentioned at the beginning of this 3rd, but I don't know how to apply it....  :Sad: 

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r5 works just fine, no problem at all, under any circumstance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## huw

get the patch from here:

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm2.diff

cd to your /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-mm2 directory

patch -p1 </path/to/where/you/downloaded/the/patch 

HTH

Huw

----------

## dju`

what about the -mm2 ebuild which is in portage? anyone tried? no more keyboard and clock issues?

----------

## jsoft

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> what about the -mm2 ebuild which is in portage? anyone tried? no more keyboard and clock issues?

 

no, no more issues. Everything's fine.

----------

## malloc

I'm having that annoying firefox error with mm2 also...

Anyone heard of what's causing it?

PS: It doesn't happen with konqueror...weird...

----------

## HomerSimpson

 *barry wrote:*   

> I've got an odd problem with mm2 - flash seems to crash mozilla. Doesn't happen immediately, but then consistently later on. Isn't happening with any other kernel on the same system. Anybody else seeing this?

 FLASH with mozilla or firefox has crashed on every kernel I have ever tried. I used to use gentoo sources and then switched to mm and now love. In every case with every kernel version FLASH always crashes mozilla. I wish I knew how to fix it as I have been fighting it for a year.

----------

## noathustra

I tried 2.6.7-mm1 and 2.6.7-mm2 and in both my keyboard doesn't work - but only in X. In the console the keyboard works fine. I also noticed that my Synaptics touchpad seemed to stop working in X. 

On another thread someone mentioned disabling legacy USB support in the BIOS to resolve the keyboard issue, but I don't have that option, so the fix doesn't work for me.

----------

## DZello

 *barry wrote:*   

> I've got an odd problem with mm2 - flash seems to crash mozilla. Doesn't happen immediately, but then consistently later on. Isn't happening with any other kernel on the same system. Anybody else seeing this?

 

I'm having the same problem. Flash crashes in FireFox and mplayer seems to have strange problems too.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> what about the -mm2 ebuild which is in portage? anyone tried? no more keyboard and clock issues?

 

Everything running just fine here. No problem in flash or mplayer.

----------

## dju`

i still have bugs with -mm2: when i start X, a blinking cursor appears at the top left hand corner for a second, then X changes the video mode and starts displaying stuff, but the cursor gets displayed on the top of the screen, above everything. due to the resolution change, pixels composing the cursor are streched all around. to be more clear, i'll post a screenshot here as soon as i'm at home.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *Scitale wrote:*   

>  *dJu` wrote:*   what about the -mm2 ebuild which is in portage? anyone tried? no more keyboard and clock issues? 
> 
> Everything running just fine here. No problem in flash or mplayer.

 

NVidia is running like a sick turtle moving backwards. I reemerged mm-sources-2.6.6-r5. I'll wait for 2.6.8.

----------

## dju`

screenshot here:

http://bazar.elegiac.net/2004-06-27_14:22:30.png

strange, isn't it ?

----------

## nick_downing

So I guess you guys are probably gamers ??  On my XFCE4 desktop I don't have much installed, just FireFox and a few apps like gedit, so I wouldn't really notice if the system became a lot more or less responsive.  So what should I be running if I want to test out a new kernel like the love series?  I was hoping that gmplayer would magically become faster but I guess that's more of an issue with my video card (NVidia TNT2 Model 64).  If you're playing games, do you run them inside XWindows using something like xv-extension, or do you run the game on another console?

cheers,

Nick the n00b

ps. I do have xmame installed, but it doesn't seem to tax the system very much at all.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *nick_downing wrote:*   

> So I guess you guys are probably gamers ??  On my XFCE4 desktop I don't have much installed, just FireFox and a few apps like gedit, so I wouldn't really notice if the system became a lot more or less responsive.  So what should I be running if I want to test out a new kernel like the love series?  I was hoping that gmplayer would magically become faster but I guess that's more of an issue with my video card (NVidia TNT2 Model 64).  If you're playing games, do you run them inside XWindows using something like xv-extension, or do you run the game on another console?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Nick the n00b
> ...

 

I run my games in the same XSession, as if it were in Window$. 

I suggest Tux Racer to test your machine.

----------

## castor_fou

I have got an issue with new 2.6.7-mm2 (SMP)

I got a kstopmachine process which takes 100% of a CPU... strange

----------

## jguidroz09

Well my issues with 2.6.7-mm2 occur with rhythmbox and mp3s.  No sound comes out, cpu goes to 100% and mouse is jumpy.  Reboot to 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 and everything works fine.

----------

## meathoz

 *HomerSimpson wrote:*   

> FLASH with mozilla or firefox has crashed on every kernel I have ever tried. I used to use gentoo sources and then switched to mm and now love. In every case with every kernel version FLASH always crashes mozilla. I wish I knew how to fix it as I have been fighting it for a year.

 

I had the same problem also. It turned out to be esd that was the cause. When I killed esd mozilla and flash continued like nothing ever happend, WITH sound (I use alsa). I solved it by making esd non executable.

----------

